# using -니다 (verb conjugation)



## Jgon

Annyeong. This is my first time learning Korean grammar. I have a few questions:

[ These are from learn-korean(dot)net Lesson 12: Grammar 1 + 2 ]

===================================================================================

When and how do i use -니다? How about -하다?


커피를 마십니다. 
I drink a cup of coffee.
커피를 - Coffee being an object
마십 = to drink?


수영을 합니다. 
I swim.
수영을 - I do not understand what this means.
합 = to swim?


자우개를 삽니다. 
I buy an eraser.
자우개를 - Eraser being an object
삽 = to buy?

===================================================================================


----------



## PIA Watss

Hi, Jgon
Welcome!
Drink 마시다 (verb,base form)
          마십니다
Swim 수영하다 (verb,base form)
          수영을 하다
          수영을 합니다
Buy 사다 (verb,base form)
        삽니다
  '~ㅂ 니다' sounds polite
So when we talk to someone order than us we use that form.


----------



## Jgon

Is it correct to say 마시하다?
How do I know when to use -다 or -하다?


----------



## Rance

마시하다 is wrong.
You should use 마시다.
-하다 is a suffix, meaning "to do", used to convert a noun into verb.
마시 is not a noun, and there is no such word, hence 마시하다 is wrong.
However 수영 is a noun, meaning swimming.
By attaching -하다, you change the meaning into _to do swimming_, or to swim.


----------



## zero1434

noun + ~합니다. verb + ~ㅂ니다.

I know "Swim" it can be both noun and verb in english. but "수영" is not a verb in korean. you can use it only for noun.

I (나는)swim(수영합니다.) --> 나는 수영(noun)합니다. 
you can also say "나는 수영(noun)을(o) 합니다(v)." (it's like "I do swimming." in english) 
I(나는) swim(수영을합니다.)(v) in the river(강에서) --> 나는 강에서 수영(noun)을(o) 합니다(v). ]
수영(noun) + 합니다.

I(나는) drink(마시다.) --> 나는 마십니다. (we don't say "나는 마시다." but "나는 마십니다.")
I(나는) drink(마시다.)(v) water(물)(o) --> 나는 물을 마십니다.  
drink + ㅂ니다.

I(나는) buy(사다.)(v) an eraser(지우개)(o). --> 나는 지우개를 삽니다. 
buy + ㅂ니다.


in addition we also so say:

아버지께서 수영하신다. 아버지께서 수영을 하신다.  (it's polite way to say.) but we don't say "나는 수영 하신다." "나는 수영을 하신다."

나는 마신다. 나는 물을 마신다. (it's  common way to say.)

나는 산다. 나는 지우게를 산다. (it's  common way to say.)


----------



## Jgon

So it's [gerund] + -하다 = to do [gerund]

I do planting. = 나는 (this is optional if I'm correct) (planting)하다.
Or is it: 나는 (plant)을/를 (planting)하다.

Or are both correct?


----------



## Rance

zero1434 said:


> noun + ~합니다. verb + ~ㅂ니다.
> 
> 
> 
> 아버지께서 수영하신다. 아버지께서 수영을 하신다.  (it's polite way to say.) but we don't say "나는 수영 하신다." "나는 수영을 하신다."
> 
> 나는 마신다. 나는 물을 마신다. (it's  common way to say.)
> 
> 나는 산다. 나는 지우게를 산다. (it's  common way to say.)



Examples are not false, but they aren't good examples.
시 from 수영하신다 and 시 from 마시다 are different.

If we break down the word 수영하신다:

수영하(다)
-시-
-ㄴ다

If we break down the work 마신다:

마시(다)
-ㄴ다

Former is 어미, while latter is part of 어근.
Hence one cannot say, 나는 수영하신다 because -시- can only be used to show respect to the other person and not to oneself.
Instead, one can say 나는 수영한다.




Jgon said:


> So it's [gerund] + -하다 = to do [gerund]
> 
> I do planting. = 나는 (this is optional if I'm correct) (planting)하다.
> Or is it: 나는 (plant)을/를 (planting)하다.
> 
> Or are both correct?



It's a noun for Korean although its English translation might be a gerund.
수영(noun) = swimming(gerund)
Anyhow, it's usually the case that they mean the same except for the difference in sentence structure.


----------



## zero1434

Jgon said:


> So it's [gerund] + -하다 = to do [gerund]
> 
> I do planting. = 나는 (this is optional if I'm correct) (planting)하다.
> Or is it: 나는 (plant)을/를 (planting)하다.
> 
> Or are both correct?



yes  both are correct. 

I do planting. = 나는 (this is optional if I'm correct) (planting)하다. = 나는 계획을(noun)(o) 합니다. = ("계획(noun)" is more common with "짜다."(verb) ) 나는 계획을(noun)(o) 짭니다(짜다.V).

나는 (plant)을/를 (planting)하다. =나는 계획을(noun)(o) 계획(noun)합니다(v). (it's not wrong but batter with "짜다"(verb)) = 나는 계획을 짭니다. (with 짜다. (verb))


----------

